# Mine Things!  (Free browser game)



## Carol (Jul 8, 2012)

Not your things....MINE THINGS!  :lol:

My friend Japhet built this browser-based MMO game.  If you like MMO games, this is more of a checkin-once-a-day game rather than a suck-up-all-your-time game. 

Click on the banner if you'd like to play.  I think he did a good job with the game, but I'm biased


----------

